# Colour Calibration - : Spyder 3 Pro - Can you turn on/off different profiles?



## retouchingguy (Feb 24, 2011)

Q: Can you turn off Spyder 3? Can you switch between original (uncallibrated) and new (callibrated and oh so yellow?)

To explain a bit:

Hi all, I've just calibrated my laptop with a Spyder 3 Pro - it appears to have made everything noticably yellower (even the next day with fresh eyes it still is very warm)

This is fine, as its how one of my clients has their screen. When I'm working on_ their_ photos this profile will work great, but all the other photos look wrong and to make them look normal on my screen would be to make them VERY cool on a normal un-callibrated monitor.
Thankyou in advance for any suggestions.
Guy


----------



## Garbz (Feb 25, 2011)

Settings problem? If your resulting screen is too warm then it would seem your colour temperature settings were not to your desires. Also "fresh" eyes means nothing, what is critical is the temperature of a dominant light source. A monitor will always look warm if used outside, or cool if used inside if the light sources are dominant. Your room should either have calibrated lighting, or be dark (70lx or below) and your eyes will adjust to the temperature of the monitor. Even if the temperature is set somewhere up the 9000k region. Just note if you then walk ourside the world will look really strange, like you just put on yellow skiing goggles. 

The best option is usually to select "native" for the white balance of the monitor and let your eyes adjust unless a) your monitor is horridly far from around 5500k, b) you're calibrating two monitors side by side, or c) you're calibrating your monitor for the purpose of comparing the image to a print to be viewed in a calibrated lightbox.


----------



## retouchingguy (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for your help here, I've found that I can switch profiles by going:

Control Panel - Color - Devices - Profiles (choose a profile) then restarting.

It seems you have to restart but this is not a big deal as I do a days work for this particular client, then switch back the rest of the time.
Guy

Home - Punch


----------

